# شقة مميزة للايجار قانون جديد امام نادى الطلائع



## اسلام محمد (22 نوفمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 122116
شقة مميزة للايجار قانون جديد بمدينة نصر امام نادى الطلائع 105م 
	عبارة عن (3غرف نوم و ريسبشن باركية و حمام و مطبخ) 
•	تشطيب سوبر لوكس 
المطلـــوب 1800 جنيه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

